# Complete list of sotuh american soccer channels FTA



## tevez417 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to compile a list of all relevant channels showing south american soccer. Some of them might be FTA also (e.g. the Argentinian Channel 9).
I have started a thread in "Sports Programming and Events" section with thread-ID 179374 (not allowed to post links) where you FTA experts might want to add some channels!

Looking forward to get some FTA channels also!


----------

